# ‘Messy’ portafilter after grind



## Michael K. (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anybody experienced problems with Sage Oracle automatic grind/tamper? Mine is grinding 30g (not 22g) and the portafilter is messy/overfilled on top. Has tried cleaning (multiple) and resetting without success. Any ideas?

thanks


----------

